# Schwarzwalddurchquerung auf dem Westweg



## FrankyImNet (2. Juli 2002)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ist von euch schon jemand den Westweg von Pforzheim nach Basel gefahren ?

Mich interessiert folgendes :
- Gibts irgendwo einen Tourenbericht im Netz ?
- Höhenmeter ?
- Wieviele Tage muß ich einplanen ?
- Welche Streckenabschnitte sind nicht fahrbar ?



Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten

Gruß 
Franky


----------



## CHT (3. Juli 2002)

...also, ich würde mich im wesentlichen an den Westweg-MTB-Radweg halten (Rote Raute mit schwarzem Fahrrad auf weißen Grund), dieser verläuft von Karlsruhe bis Lörrach (ca. 380km, 4800Hm) und ist in vielen Teilen mit dem Westweg-Wanderweg identisch. Vorteil ist, dass man auch ohne Karte den Schildern einfach nur folgen muss. Aber wenn Du Dir die Karten 1:100000 vom Schwarzwaldverein besorgst (Schwarzwald Nord und Schwarzwald Süd) dann kannst Du auch Wanderweg und Radweg mischen. Aber Vorsicht: Die Beschilderung des Westweg-Wanderweges (nur rote Raute) ist z.T. nur sehr schwer an den Bäumen zu finden, so dass Du als Radfahrer ruckzuck daran vorbei bist. Westweg-Wnderweg: Kritische Stellen bzw. Stellen, die unfahrbar oder als Radfahrer verboten (Naturschutzgebiet!) sind an der Hornisgrinde (weiß nicht genau?) am Schliffkopf, z.T. am Feldberg und der Aufstieg aus dem Kinzigtal/Hausach auf den Hochschwarzwaldrücken; hier sollte sowieso die Route des Westweg-Radweg gewählt werden. Ab Alexanderschanze kann man die Rheinseite (Westweg-Wanderweg, viel Schotter) oder wenn man keine Zeit hat, den weiter östlichen Westweg-Radweg über Kniebis (viel Asphalt) verwenden.
Alles ist machbar in 4Tagen à 80 bis 100km und bis 1500Hm, wobei 1.Tag: Karlsruhe - Naturfreundhaus Sand/ Bühlerhöhe, 2.Tag: Sand - Hausach, 3.Tag: Hausach - Feldberg und 4.Tag: Feldberg - Lörrach.
Viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom39 (3. Juli 2002)

Auf der Seite http://www.schwarzwald-biketouren.de/ gibt es eine Tourenbeschreibung mit Excel-File zum Download.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Fredbert (3. Juli 2002)

Hallo

Da ich den Westweg von Forbach bis zur Hornisgrinde kenne,
hier die unfahrbahren passagen:

Schwarzenbachtalsperre-Herrenwieser See-Badner höhe.
und Unterstmatt bis Hornisgrinde.

Die Passagen sind sehr steil und steinig und nur bergab befahrbar.
Man kann aber immer einen Schotterweg als Alternative fahren oder halt schieben.

Mfg 

Fredbert


----------



## CHT (3. Juli 2002)

...ab Schwarzenbachtalsperre wählt man daher die Variante durchs Tal bis Herrenwies (läßt einfach Badener Höhe und Herrenwieser See aus, ohne Schiebepassagen), dann bis Sand, Unterstmatt, Richtung Ochsenstall, am zweiten Trafohäuschen rechts Richtung Hornisgrinde, nach 100m steil links und dann Trail bis zum Hornisgrinde-Turm mit tollem Blick (1110m) über den nördlichen Schwarzwald und über die Rheinebene...daher Badener Höhe plus Turm kann man sich sparen...


----------



## Ollman (4. Juli 2002)

Servus Franky,

warum frägst Du mich nicht einfach.
Da bring ich Dir mal meine Unterlagen mit !

Save Your ASS wear a helmet

Ollman


----------



## Fredbert (4. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *...ab Schwarzenbachtalsperre wählt man daher die Variante durchs Tal bis Herrenwies (läßt einfach Badener Höhe und Herrenwieser See aus, ohne Schiebepassagen), dann bis Sand, Unterstmatt, Richtung Ochsenstall, am zweiten Trafohäuschen rechts Richtung Hornisgrinde, nach 100m steil links und dann Trail bis zum Hornisgrinde-Turm mit tollem Blick (1110m) über den nördlichen Schwarzwald und über die Rheinebene...daher Badener Höhe plus Turm kann man sich sparen... *



Stimmt genau. Von der Hornisgrinde ist die Aussicht eh besser.
Auf der Badener Höhe siehts nachm loddar eh wüst aus.da steht ja fast kein baum mehr.

Mfg Fredbert


----------



## FrankyImNet (4. Juli 2002)

Tolles Forum hier.
Danke für eure Antworten. Hilft mir wirklich weiter. Nur die Adresse http://www.schwarzwald-biketouren.de/ funktioniert nicht richtig. Vielleicht weiss jemand die aktuelle Adresse.

Gruß Franky

PS für Ollman :
Wußte nicht nicht das darüber irgendwelche Unterlagen hast. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 
But don't forget, there is only one machine...


----------



## JPS (4. Juli 2002)

Denke, tom39 hat diese Seite gemeint: http://www.schwarzwald-biketour.de 

Der Link zum Westweg ist: http://home.arcor.de/schwarzwaldbiketour/t/westweg/westweg.htm

Gruß JPS


----------



## CHT (4. Juli 2002)

...versuch's mal unter www.schwarzwald-biketour.de ...
wie gesagt, ich würd' mich nicht streng an den Wander-Westweg halten!...
Viel Spass


----------

